# Llamada de datos a traves de Modem GPRS



## Fhrozen (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola a todos foreros:

Bueno mi problema es el siguiente... 
He adquirido un modem gprs chino basado en un procesador QP24 de la empresa wavecom... el problema es que quiero hacer una llamada de un modem a otro  enviar datos a traves de esta, el problema es que me de NO CARRIER, cuando hago una llamada de datos: ATD...(sin el y cuando pongo estos codigos..

AT&F  esto lo deja de fabrica por si le hubieses mandado algo raro.
AT+IPR=9600 ajustas la velocidad del puerto serie a 9600 baudios.
AT+CBST=7,0,0 ajustas la portadora a 8 bits,sin paridad y modo  transparente.
AT+ICF=3,4 usas el modo V32 a 9600 baudios.
AT+IFC=0.0 esto ya no me acuerdo pero ponlo.
ATE0 desactiva el ECO de los caracteres, asi no recibiras nada de  rebote.
ATS0=1 descolgaria el modem al primer RING o al valor que le pongas "ojo  RING no es un         sonido, es una sentencia de carecteres"

me sale tb No CARRIER.. a pesar de realizarsa la llamada..se cuelga... en el otro modem

no se que puedo hacer.. tengo q hablar con Claro de Peru, para saber si puedo realizar ese tipo de llamadas, o hay algun comando como el WMUX o algo x el estilo para poder enviar datos(tramas generales de caracteres especialmente) a traves de una llamada

No quiero enviar los datos a traves de SMS, pq cuento con RPC y creo q tampoco me permite credito para GPRS, x lo q si lo realizo por llamadas me cuesta S/.0

Grax por la ayuda de antemano 
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Habla con Claro. Te iba a sugerir SMS como opcion pero bueno a ver que te dice el proveedor. Deberias probar SMS para tener como un plan B, por si no puedes usar gprs. Saludos.


----------



## Fhrozen (Mar 31, 2010)

Mmmhhh. grz por la pronta respuesta  la sugerencia... el problem es q me cobran x sms y x gprs tb XD... mientras q x llamadas nop... o porsiaca voy a consultar mi plan de RPC....
de otro lado estuve leyendo los comando AT para data en llamadas(en configuracion  de DATA, o FAX1 o FAX2) aparte del UART1, UART2. q no entiendo bien como funcionan... pero en todo caso se puede enviar tonos (los DTMF) en la llamada??. si es q se puede como lo haria?? ya q me facilitaria un poco el trabajo.. 

GRz nuevamente x la ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Tonos por DTMF: Haz una llamada a alguien y establecida la comunicacion ensaya pulsar las teclas, que son tonos DTMF. Que puede pasar ?, que el movil reaccione y haga alguna funcion o que la red de comunicaciones haga algo, como colgar la llamada (!!). Habria que probar y concluir.

Saludos.


----------



## Fhrozen (Abr 7, 2010)

HOla... cuirosamente no puedo escuchar ni puedo saber si me hablan x el modulo.. creo q necesito pedirle a los chinos q me envien una bocina especial... 
Asi ahora cambio a la decidi envia x GPRS.. asi q me vendria un poco de ayuda con conexion GPRS punto a punto si es q alguien a implementado x comandos at

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 8, 2010)

Fhrozen: Dale una revision a los links de esta pagina. Creo que conseguiras algo útil:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=gprs&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff18%2Fllamada-datos-traves-modem-gprs-33875%2F#1008

Y sobre el uso de tonos DTMF, deben funcionar porque hoy dia hay muchos servicios de autogestion que se navegan con el teclado del movil... seria cuestion de estudiar como hacer un
codigo de mensajes a partir del limitado numero de teclas.

Saludos


----------



## Fhrozen (Abr 10, 2010)

grz tecnogirl .. eras una gran ayuda 

saludos


----------



## Stitch (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola todos,
recientemente he adquirido un modem Q64 de wavecom, hice todas las conexiones (alimentación y SIMCARD) y puedo enviarle comandos desde el PC recibiendo respuestas sin problemas, pero no logro conectarme para empezar a enviar información.
He medido el voltaje en el pin SIMVCC que se supone es la alimentación de la SIM, y siempre está en cero, por lo que parece que la SIM no estuviera?? alguien sabe si debo enviar algun comando para encender la SIM???

Algo curioso es que cuando le envío el comando AT+CPOF y el modem se apaga, el pin SIMVCC pasa a tener +3.0 V

Gracias


----------

